# Found a dog...



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

It is a very cute, very noisy, very pee-y Basset Hound. He was wandering through the parking lot of the vet clinic. We have no room in kennels at the moment, so to save him from going to the shelter I brought him home with me. No collar, no kind of ID, skinny, long nails, and stinky. 

He is outside in Chloe's kennel right now and hasn't shut up. At least his voice isn't a high pitched yap. He cannot be in the house because he marks everything. I shut him in the garage for just a second to let the other dogs outside to go potty and he peed in ten different places and left me a nice big pile o' poop. 

He is all male, so it is going to be interesting trying to keep him and the two older dogs seperated. Blackie will try to kill him if he sees him. Just smelling him in the yard caused Blackie's hackles to stand up. I set up a crate in the garage so we can play musical doggies. When Blackie and Rose are outside, Basset is in the crate in the garage. When Blackie and Rose are inside, Basset gets to go back outside. 

Obviously the vet clinic has been informed of a stray Basset, and so has the shelter. Nobody has called in yet. I've also posted an ad on craigslist. I'll give it three days, and then I really need to find him a home. 

On the bright side, Chloe loves him. She was so happy to meet him I thought I had a different dog. LOL He doesn't mind her either. I actually think I'm going to try chaining Chloe up next to him to see if that will get him to shut up as I imagine he is lonely outside. He's actually a really easy going boy.

Anybody want a young adult male Basset Hound that needs altered, his shots, housebroken, and a good bath? 

I'll snap some pictures of him later. He is gorgeous.


----------

